# Work Comp Nurse Case Manager Visit



## ckkohler (Feb 17, 2010)

In our clinic, we see quite a number of Work Comp patients.  Invariably, there is an issue where the nurse case manager wants "just a few minutes" of the doctor's time immediately after seeing the Work Comp patient.  Seems like there used to be an appropriate code to bill for the physicians time.  Does anyone know of the old code with a crosswalk to the new code?  Is it a CPT code or could it be a HCPCS code?  Currently, we do not allow case managers to see the doctor immediately after the visit.  The options are for the employee/patient to allow the nurse in the exam room or the case manager must make an appointment for a face-to-face or telephone consult after the clinic hours have ended.

Does anyone else have problems with this issue?  How do you or have you resolved the matter?

I understand the case manager just has a job to do - however, some of them are being downright rude about the issue.  We're just trying to keep the physicians on schedule and take other patients who may be waiting into consideration.

Appreciate any input.
Thanks!

P.S. I don't always get a chance to get on the forum - so, if you have something to share with me, please Email me @ carol@oasc.omhcoxmail.com


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 18, 2010)

We see nurse case managers all the time.  We and several other clinics that I know of use an unlisted E/M 99499 becasue our docs typically only spend 10 mins with the nurse.  I know of some clinics who will not see the nurses at all, and I know of some clinics that will not see the nurse unless she comes with a check in her hand for the docs time. Fortunately our management and docs do not tolerate rudeness and will refuse to see the nurse if she acts like a fool.


----------



## pampered1 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Nurse Case Manager Meeting with Doc is their expense they bill it - you charge them*

https://www.lni.wa.gov/ClaimsIns/Providers/Billing/FeeSched/2016/MARFS/2016PDFs/Chapter20.pdf


----------

